
Tardigrades crash-landed on the Moon and probably survived - muxator
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/08/tiny-tardigrades-crash-landed-on-the-moon-and-probably-survived/
======
headalgorithm
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20634080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20634080)

and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20628574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20628574)

